# 1998 200sx SE 1.6 Not starting



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

After changing a few OEM parts because they were giving my car problems, my car hasn't started. Wondering if anyone could help? 

1998 200sx SE 1.6 Automatic

I have put in a new battery, spark plugs, spark plug wires, alternator, and starter. Checked if gas was running through engine ( Works ), Electricity coming from the battery ( Works ), Spark from the spark plugs ( Works ), I have airflow, Also tried adjusting timing but nothing. Put distributor back started location. And finally I used a OBD II Scanner to see if there was any codes, But there weren't any. 

*This is the link to where i was trying to see if timing was a problem.*
http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html

Did not check any sensors not knowing if that may be the problem. 
Thanks for any Info and help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok what did you change before the car wouldnt start ??

Try starting fluid, a good squirt into the intake while cranking 

let us know the result


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

The first thing I had to change was the starter because it was not cranking when i turn the key. Then it started and stayed on for 30min to 1hr, then shut off. Did not have the chance to check the alternator so I just turned it in with warranty for a new one. Then never wanted to start after that. So I did a minor to major tune-up checking everything.

Later on today ill try the starter fluid in the intake. Excited to walk a mile or two to the auto parts store. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

The starter fluid in the intake didn't work initialy. So I checked some of the wires and sensors to check if it had enough juice going throuh. Changed and cleaned a few connection... And it started right up, also usein the tip with the strter fluid.

But now another problem has arisin, if anything useing electricity runs ( lights, brAke lights, blinker, ect..) everything dims since the powers goin to that one thing. Anyone got any idea what's wrong? Thanks for any help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

do you have a digital multimeter ?
A cheap one is ok, less than $10 at harbor freight.


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup yup got me a multi meter already ( DC ). N sadly to say I dont think we have a Harbor Freight store on the islands.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, well you need to do some basic tests on the ALT and battery.

First check that the battery terminals are clean and tight.

Measure the battery with Car off after 30 mins or more. 

Measure the battery voltage car running at approx. 3000 rpm at low load, IE lights heater etc off.

let us know the readings


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

I checked the battery voltage and the ALT. Alternator when off was at 12.12v, The battery terminals and connections are clean, With car off its at 12.62v. When the car's running at the 3000rpm you suggested its goes to 12.80v.

Checked all the fuses and there good. Any other tip's? Thank you for the help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well the battery is not fully charged, 12.12V is less than half charged. 12.68 isn't much better.

and the 12.8 is too low.
So is it low because the battery is taking all the current or is it low because the voltage regulator is bad?

Do you have a battery charger ? 
a 6 amp or 10 amp is fine.
charge battery overnight.

Or can you run the car for an hour at 2000 rpm or so. 

get the battery up to 13 v when the car has been off for 30 mins.

then do the voltage test at 3000 rpm again, looking for 14V approx.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't understand why your alt voltage is different to battery voltage with the car off. Should be the same !!! You are measuring this at the large terminal on the Alt ?


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea the alteratir kinda threw me of a little on that one. When I talked to couple people on the battery matter they said the 12.6 should be good for the battery. But I'll try it out.

Just wondering charging a battery with the 12v charge already on it won't discharge the battery or mess it up in any way right? Well I got 2 more dry cell batterys in my garage. Ones jus deep cycle, so I might try those out as well.


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

Forgot to say but I'm useing a low amp battery charger


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Lodah said:


> Just wondering charging a battery with the 12v charge already on it won't discharge the battery or mess it up in any way right? Well I got 2 more dry cell batterys in my garage. Ones jus deep cycle, so I might try those out as well.


Ok,
A nominal voltage is 12.0 V, fully charged is 13.2 V
Flat is 10.8v

We want it close to fully charged to check the alternator voltage. 
This should be 13.8 to 14.5 volts.

So yes 12.6 is fine, but is clouds what we are trying to do.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

And just about all battery chargers are around 14 V, depending on what sort of overcharge protection they have. IE a fancy charger will voltage sense the battery and back the voltage down to avoid overcharge and loss of water.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Lodah said:


> The starter fluid in the intake didn't work initialy. So I checked some of the wires and sensors to check if it had enough juice going throuh. Changed and cleaned a few connection... And it started right up, also usein the tip with the strter fluid.
> 
> But now another problem has arisin, if anything useing electricity runs ( lights, brAke lights, blinker, ect..) everything dims since the powers goin to that one thing. Anyone got any idea what's wrong? Thanks for any help.


Sounds like u have a bad ground connection.Disconnect battery cables from battery.Check resistance across both ends of negative battery cable-what ohms reading do u get? Do the same for positive cable. Also remove and clean connection at opposite end of negative battery cable. Let us know results.


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

K so I can't find my battery charger to test out your theory IanH. And right now I'm stuck on the side of the road because I used my blinker and my entire car shut off. Nothing happens when I turn the key. Was going to retrieve parts today.

Stealthy Sentra, would the end of negative battery terminal wire be bolted to the tranny, and where would be the end of the positive wire? I can't test it right now because I don't got the right tool set on me at the moment.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry i could not answer earlier,i was not able to get to the garage to verify cable placement.Will attempt in the am!


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

Promblem solved: sorry I havnt bin updateing this thread more but I took my entire moto out n bin looking at it for the last couple of weeks. The promblem on the no power issue led to be a linkable fuse wire that was connected to the starter was bad/damaged. So once I changed that the car worked perfectly fine.

Didn't do any upgrades as I would like to due to lack of funds but one day it'll be a project car. But for now it's just a reliable daily driver once again. Thanks to all that helped me figure what could be wrong.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad u are up and running,and i know about mods,it does take some cash to do what u want.Good Luck


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

Wooo, the mods that I want to do keeps building up but...

K I went out for a test run today, and when ever I pushed the gas pedal after I let off the RPM Guage dives down below 1grand But then comes back up to either idle or if I push the gas pedal again. Anyone kno any solutions? O n wen ever I fill up gas I have to put gas in slowly for it not to shoot back out. Thinking it's due to the metal pipe after the filler kneck causing an air pocket. 

N eventually if this moto gives out I was thinking of puting a SR20DET inside, either run the AWD or try run a RWD. But I'll get into modding after. Some big projects I'm thinkin of.


----------

